# My First Bremont



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Perhaps you've been there. The postman/UPS/FedEx has delivered a special box and due to your schedule/spouse/kids/ you just can't open it. So you stay calm, carry on and take care of business, knowing full well that a treasure lies bubble-wrapped beneath its cardboard exterior, waiting patiently for you to unwrap it.

So without further adieu, I share such treasure - a Bremont U2.

















































































Let me start by giving Dan at Timeless Watch a special shout out for a tremendous deal and some amazing customer service. I will be working with him again in the near future and recommend him highly. |>

_First Impressions_
The watch comes with both a GasGasBones black nylon and a black leather strap. Out of the box, it feels great on the GGB strap around my 7-7.25" wrist. I'm impressed with the fit and finish of this watch, and love the contrast of the clean black dial with the chapter ring, hands and red outlined triangle on the seconds hand. The slightly domed crystal is beautiful in its own right and the double crowns lend balance and texture to the case. And as a lume junkie I'm happy to report it is nice and strong (at least initially). I plan to run it through its paces and report back down the road.

Overall, this watch is a class act and I would urge any fence sitters to contact Dan immediately.

I'm excited to join Team Bremont! :-!


----------



## tlinn (Nov 26, 2006)

Congratulations. Looks great. I really need to take some new photos of my MB 1.5.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the shout out Ken!! 

Hope your enjoying your watch and welcome to the club ;-)

Let me know if every need anything.

Kind Regards,

Dan


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations. A very cool watch indeed. Really rather special. Lovely photos too.

Seeing as there's already one MB1.5 in here, may as well make it two:


Bremont MB1.5 by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice pick up and congrats!

Noodlefish - I would like the same strap for my MB II that you have above. Is that the brown leather vintage or another one? That appears darker than the vintage brown on their site.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

nolanz14 said:


> Nice pick up and congrats!
> 
> Noodlefish - I would like the same strap for my MB II that you have above. Is that the brown leather vintage or another one? That appears darker than the vintage brown on their site.


Yes. Brown leather vintage. Swapped out the orange barrel for the anthracite one tho...

M


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

Great choice! Enjoy the supercool watch


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Horoticus, great looking watch! If you haven't already you have got to get a green and a tan canvas strap for that watch! Those straps really make your watch pop! Plus they give it a complete different look! Enjoy your watch! You chose wisely!! Cheers Jim :-!:-!


----------



## raygsoko (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm really impressed overall with this watch and the Bremont collection. I took your advice and looked at the Timeless Watch website. Looks like a good selection but I was unable to find a price. If you don't mind me asking, what is the price of your U2? I was looking at the MBII Orange but the price isn't coming up.

Thanks and beautiful watch. I'd like to hear what you have to say about it after you've had a chance to wear it.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

very nice. looks awesome. if it looked stupid i would tell you. nice pick up.


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

Horoticus said:


> Perhaps you've been there. The postman/UPS/FedEx has delivered a special box and due to your schedule/spouse/kids/ you just can't open it. So you stay calm, carry on and take care of business, knowing full well that a treasure lies bubble-wrapped beneath its cardboard exterior, waiting patiently for you to unwrap it.
> 
> So without further adieu, I share such treasure - a Bremont U2.
> 
> ...


 Very nice watch you got,isn't bremont a bit expensive?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

gerryoris said:


> Very nice watch you got,isn't bremont a bit expensive?


Compared to what? Depends on what you mean by "expensive" but I can tell you that Dan at Timeless is the man to contact if you are serious about this or any Bremont watch. He will give you a great deal and I think the cost-to-value you receive from this watch is spectacular.


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

Horoticus said:


> Compared to what? Depends on what you mean by "expensive" but I can tell you that Dan at Timeless is the man to contact if you are serious about this or any Bremont watch. He will give you a great deal and I think the cost-to-value you receive from this watch is spectacular.


i have purchased 2 Bremonts from Dan ! :-!:-!


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats on the Bremont....Love Bremonts full kit and packaging...

Mike


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

TK-421 said:


> very nice. looks awesome. if it looked stupid i would tell you. nice pick up.


I love the honesty. I agree this does look great, but as a my mom taught me I would just say nothing if I did not like it.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i think when you post photos for people to see, then you should be open to the truth. 



samanator said:


> I love the honesty. I agree this does look great, but as a my mom taught me I would just say nothing if I did not like it.


----------



## Crown and Caliber (Jan 12, 2012)

Brilliant watch! I just bought a Bremont this week. I prefer the leather band on your watch, myself.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Crown and Caliber said:


> Brilliant watch! I just bought a Bremont this week. I prefer the leather band on your watch, myself.


I plan on giving the leather strap a try at some point, so will update with pix then. Btw, which Bremont did you choose, C&C?


----------

